# Help me diagnose my Zilla and DAQ stream.



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Here's a portion of the DAQ3

State: 1311
How may I help you?Q3
39 23 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E3 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E3 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 E3 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
3E 28 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
47 2F 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
4E 35 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
52 38 00 00 E4 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
54 3A 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
55 3C 00 00 E4 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
56 3C 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
56 3C 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
58 3E 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
58 3E 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
59 3F 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
5B 40 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
5B 41 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
5E 43 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
01 45 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
01 46 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
01 48 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
01 4A 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
01 4D 00 00 E1 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
01 4E 00 00 E2 C8 C8 C8 0B 20 SMFSV
more 
Edit: removed some of the stream as it was just cluttering and not helpful at this point.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Just noticed those streams ened with a "V" meaning main contactor has voltage drop. That wasn't there all the time. See stream below. What would cause that? I'm getting confused.

More streaming
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFSV
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFSV
3A 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFSV
3A 23 00 00 D7 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFSV
3A 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFSV
3A 24 00 00 D7 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFSV
3A 24 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFSV
3A 24 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFSV
3A 24 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
3A 24 00 00 D7 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
3A 24 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
3A 24 00 00 D8 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
39 23 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
39 23 00 00 D7 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
39 23 00 00 D2 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
39 23 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 21 SMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D7 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D7 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
39 23 00 00 D2 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
3D 26 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
40 2A 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
43 2C 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
48 30 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 2B OMFS
4C 37 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 30 OMFS
51 3F 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 30 OMFS
01 76 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
01 81 00 00 D2 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
62 51 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 2B OMFS
65 66 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 00 OMFS
01 88 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
67 62 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 00 OMFS
67 60 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 00 OMFS
01 82 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
66 64 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 2B OMFS
01 75 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
65 67 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 00 OMFS
65 68 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 23 SOMFS
01 71 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
65 63 00 00 D2 C8 C8 C8 0B 2B OMFS
01 6D 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
65 5F 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 00 OMFS
01 79 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
65 53 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 2B OMFS
65 55 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 27 OMFS
01 79 00 00 D6 C8 C8 C8 0B 1A SOMFS
65 52 00 00 D2 C8 C8 C8 0B 2B OMFS
65 4F 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 27 OMFS
65 4F 00 00 D3 C8 C8 C8 0B 27 OMFS
65 4E 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 27 OMFS
65 50 00 00 D4 C8 C8 C8 0B 27 OMFS
65 4F 00 00 D5 C8 C8 C8 0B 27 OMFS


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

After reading and messing with things a bit longer It appears that the "V" at the end of the stream occurs when the key is off (contactor open). That makes sense.

From re-reading the hair ball instructions and FAQ on the cafe electric site I understand the OperatingStatus and CurrentError shouldn't be converted to decimal to read from the chart. That means I should just find 1A on the list for operating status but it's not listed. Humm. Looks like I need to contact the factory.

Based on some additional testing and watching the data streams I believe that it is HEPA 3 input channel is not reading correctly. (column 1 on the DAQ 3 data stream. Looks like the hairball might need to go back for repair. Bummer.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Thought I'd give an update incase someone is reading this later.
I contacted the factory and the voltage output for both channels should both be nearly the same. I was seeing aprox 4.5V on one and 5.0 on the other. The power supplies are independant for each hall circuit for redundancy and saftey. So I sent the unit back for repair. 

Factory said that there was a bad solder joint on a resistor and it has been corrected. Hairball should arrive back in a few days. This should fix it the problem and have me back on the road.

Thaniel


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update. It is nice to know the problem has been identified and repaired. Since I have a couple Zillas I generally read all the posts about them.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll second EVfun in thanking you for this post. It is good to know that it was a simple fix even if the hairball had to go back for repair.


----------

